# Tongue eating louse



## Macano (Sep 16, 2005)

I've never even heard of such a thing! Here's a small story about them:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/cbbcnews/hi/newsid_4...000/4209004.stm

Cool, yet creepy! It's an isopod that feeds on the artery in the tongue of its host, then when the tongue is no more it replaces the tongue with itself!

Hey, as a bonus while googling the critter in the above story I found this picture of a HUGE isopod. I knew they got real big, but that's the biggest I've seen.


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 16, 2005)

hehe. yeah had seen a prog on discovery a while back about them, nasty. there were some cows affected and they were draggin some huuuge specimens out of their mouths... :? (Obviously not the aquatic variety and i think they were a diff animal, just the same nasty stuff done)


----------



## Reeves (Sep 17, 2005)

> I've never even heard of such a thing! Here's a small story about them:http://news.bbc.co.uk/cbbcnews/hi/newsid_4...000/4209004.stm
> 
> Cool, yet creepy! It's an isopod that feeds on the artery in the tongue of its host, then when the tongue is no more it replaces the tongue with itself!
> 
> Hey, as a bonus while googling the critter in the above story I found this picture of a HUGE isopod. I knew they got real big, but that's the biggest I've seen.


If I remember correctly that picture is a newly discovered deep sea isopod.


----------



## Macano (Sep 17, 2005)

Here's another pic. Wow, what a... beast!


----------



## Samzo (Sep 17, 2005)

*is scared*


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 18, 2005)

I want one...


----------



## Ian (Sep 18, 2005)

dam, that is one beasty bug. Maybe my mum might be up for me getting a colony of them  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy (Sep 20, 2005)

Telling a girl you keep bugs as pets puts most of them off.......showing her one of those ugly mothers :shock: will seal your fate! I hope you enjoy the 'pleasure' of your own company Ian!!! :wink:


----------



## *RYAN* (Sep 20, 2005)

:shock: that is pretty nasty ... lol


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow :shock: ... this creature remind me of the face of that Alien in the movie "Predators"!!


----------



## ibanez_freak (Sep 20, 2005)

wow! So it does yen! It looks a little like some kind of cobra if you squint your eyes too! (I think)

I don't like them :? .

Cameron.


----------



## Samzo (Sep 20, 2005)

all in all i'd kill it if I saw it :lol:


----------



## Ian (Sep 21, 2005)

haha alan, come on, well all do  

Cheers,

Ian


----------

